# Tivo Mini Remote



## midson (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm a week into my new Roamio / Mini setup. Everything works great and I'm really happy. However, I just noticed the remotes are different. The mini one is much bigger and the buttons are configured slightly different, with the "back" button missing altogether. Why is this?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The Mini was released about 10 months ago to initially supplement the Tivo Premiere line of DVRs. The remote is identical to what Tivo was using at the time for the Premiere.

Presumably, Tivo will "refresh" the Mini hardware at some point in the future to match the new Roamio DVRs and new RF remote.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I picked up SLide Pro remotes to use with both of my Minis. I also got SLide Pro Remotes to use with my two Roamios so all the remotes are the same that I use.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I just got my Mini and was annoyed to find the remote is different. You'd think be the same as the Roamio's by now.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

trip1eX said:


> I just got my Mini and was annoyed to find the remote is different. You'd think be the same as the Roamio's by now.


The Roamio remote has RF and find me, without changing the hardware in the Mini (a Mini 2 ?) the remotes can't be exactly the same.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> The Roamio remote has RF and find me, without changing the hardware in the Mini (a Mini 2 ?) the remotes can't be exactly the same.


Sure they could be the same if they wanted them to. The remote just wouldn't use RF mode with the Mini.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Sure they could be the same if they wanted them to. The remote just wouldn't use RF mode with the Mini.


Exactly, if there is any future updates with the Mini remote all they have to do is change it to the newer style that Roamios have. Thank would make better business and support sense. They could even include the RF adapter if they wanted to but that would increase costs.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Sure they could be the same if they wanted them to. The remote just wouldn't use RF mode with the Mini.


I am sure the Roamio Remote cost more also, so if your going to put in a more expensive remote with built in RF and* find me *you also should change the Mini hardware to work with this remote, otherwise why spend the extra money on the Mini.


----------



## Mumzy (Apr 27, 2014)

As others stated you can use a Roamio remote with the Mini in IR mode. Or you can do like I did and pick up a Tivo Slide Pro with bluetooth dongle. Works great.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

JWhites said:


> Well with the RF dongle the "low battery" message would work, along with, you know, the reliability of the RF connection itself. Something could would be if they could add the "find me" function built into the dongle itself via a button that can be pressed with audio playing out the audio connection/HDMI.


It does...there is a button on the dongle that you use to pair it with the remote. Once paired, pressing that button will cause the paired remote to play the "find me" jingle on the Roamio or Slide pro remotes.

Not sure why you would want it to play through HDMI...that would come from the speakers, not the remote.


----------



## meoge (Oct 8, 2008)

I've looked through the Tivo website, but I don't see an RF dongle for the mini that allows the Roamio slide pro remote to work with it?

Edit:
After looking though the support documentation for the Slide Pro, it looks like the RF dongle is included when you by the remote separately. Is there any reason to buy the Slide Pro for the Premier/Mini if the dongle is included with the one for the Roamio?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

meoge said:


> I've looked through the Tivo website, but I don't see an RF dongle for the mini that allows the Roamio slide pro remote to work with it?


The Slide Pro comes in 2 flavors, one for the Roamio and one for the Premiere/Mini. They're the same thing, except by selecting the Premiere/Mini version, they include the dongle.

The dongle isn't sold separately from the Slide Pro, but some people have apparently called Tivo and they sent them one.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

meoge said:


> I've looked through the Tivo website, but I don't see an RF dongle for the mini that allows the Roamio slide pro remote to work with it? Edit: After looking though the support documentation for the Slide Pro, it looks like the RF dongle is included when you by the remote separately. *Is there any reason to buy the Slide Pro for the Premier/Mini if the dongle is included with the one for the Roamio?*


I think you have that backwards. The dongle is included with the Premiere/Mini version as mentioned above, not the Roamio.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The dongle isn't sold separately from the Slide Pro, but some people have apparently called Tivo and they sent them one.


Davisadm lists selling the RF dongle only - *$7*
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519105


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I called Tivo customer service and they sent me a dongle for free.


----------

